# HV Anglerverband NDS:  50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine während Kündigungsfrist



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband NDS: 
50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine während Kündigungsfrist​*
Bei der letzten Mitgliederversammlung des AVN (Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen), bei der ich im Gegensatz zur jetzigen am Sonntag Zeit hatte und dabei war sowie ein Grußwort sprach, war die diesjährige Hauptversammlung am Sonntag eine ruhige Sitzung ohne große, wichtige Punkte.

Es gab weder Wahlen noch standen große zu diskutierende Punkte oder Änderungen auf dem Plan.

Den Geschäftsbericht mit dem anglerfreundlichen Vorwort von Präsident Klasing hatten wir ja schon veröffentlicht. 

So stimmte die Versammlung problemlos, immer fast einstimmig bzw. mit wenigen Gegenstimmen den eingebrachten Satzungsänderungen und Beschlüssen zu, die meisten davon redaktioneller Natur.

Seit der vollzogenen Kündigung beim DAFV und durch die gute Arbeit und den guten Auftritt des Anglerverband Niedersachsen überlegen sich ja immer mehr Vereine, entweder in den AVN einzutreten oder dorthin zu wechseln.

Angesichts dessen, dass neben einer klar anglerbezogenen Ausrichtung des Verbandes dieser auch  noch weniger kostet als Nachbarverbände, ist das verständlich.

Während der AVN gesamt nur 4,50 € pro Zahler in einem Verein verlangt, muss man beim "Sportfischer-Verband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e. V. " zum Beispiel 9,00 € bezahlen.

*50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine*
Dass da der AVN also bei guter Arbeit immer weiter wächst, ist da nicht weiter verwunderlich. 
Seit der Kündigung des AVN beim DAFV stieg die Mitgliederzahl von knappen 89.000 auf nun ca. 92.000.

Sowohl bisher nicht organisierte Vereine fanden ihren Weg zum AVN, wie auch bisher in anderen Verbänden organisierte..

Weil teilweise oft lange Kündigungsfristen bestehen, wechselwillige Vereine aber möglichst schnell die Vorteile einer AVN-Mitgliedschaft geniessen wollen, gab es nun einen fast einstimmigen Beschluss auf der Mitgliederversammlung.
So, dass solche Vereine während der Kündigungsfrist/Doppelmitgliedschaft (NUR wenn gleichzeitig gekündigt wurde und dann nur während der Übergangsfrist, nicht grundsätzlich) dann nur die Hälfte des normalen AVN  Beitrages bezahlen müssen und so schon mit beim schlagkräftigen Verband dabei wären.

In erster Linie ist das natürlich gedacht für Vereine, die innerhalb Niedersachsens wechseln wollen (von Weser-Ems bzw. LAV-NDS zum AVN).

_*Dazu meine persönliche Anmerkung:*
Dennoch bietet die Satzung beim AVN nicht nur niedersächsischen Vereinen die Möglichkeit, Mitglied werden können, sondern auch alle Vereine der benachbarten Länder  könnten grundsätzlich Mitglied werden. Also die aus Bremen, Hamburg, Schleswig-Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen, Hessen und Nordrhein-Westfalen.

Da sollte es auch schnell in diesen Ländern bei Bedarf möglich sein, Landesgruppen im AVN zu gründen, um die jeweilige Landeskompetenz der Vereine mit einzubringen ("Bezirk NRW im AVN" als Beispiel oder "Bezirk Bremen im AVN"...)_

Eine gute Möglichkeit für aktive, arbeitswillige und anglerfreundliche Vereine, auch in einen preiswerten und kompetenten Anglerverband zu wechseln.

*Konkrete Arbeit*
Zudem bietet der AVN für weniger Geld mehr Einsatz. Momentan will ja der grüne Minister in Niedersachsen vor seiner momentan vermutlichen Abwahl bei den Landtagswahlen nächstes Jahr noch das Fischereigesetz für Niedersachsen "erneuern" - sprich verschärfen.

Wie immer in solchen Fällen werden Verbände angeschrieben und um Stellungnahmen gebeten.

Selbstverständlich gab der AVN eine entsprechende Stellungnahme mit Änderungswünschen und Kritik ab, ebenso der Verband der Berufsfischer (Landesfischereiverband Niedersachsen), offenbar NICHT jedoch der Sportfischer-Verband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e. V.. 

Dieser blieb nach meinen Infos untätig und die waren daher dann auch nicht beim Gespräch im Ministerium vergangenen Freitag dabei, als es zu einem Informationsgespräch im Landwirtschaftsministerium ging. 

Das Gespräch soll konstruktiv gewesen sein, viele anglerfeindliche Punkte konnten wohl im Vorfeld schon geklärt werden.

Allerdings ist noch nichts abschliessend geklärt und der endgültige Entwurf liegt noch nicht auf dem Tisch.
*
Fazit*
Der AVN scheint nach der letztjährigen Sitzung mit großen Entscheidungen nun konkrete Arbeit und angelpolitische Ausrichtung in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken.

Im Sinne aller Angler und des Angelns natürlich eine gute Nachricht, wenn man den Bedenkenträgern und den "Nicht-kämpfen-Wollern " der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei so einfach ein positives Beispiel aus der Praxis entgegenhalten kann.

Ich wünsche dem AVN daher weiter alles Gute im Kampf für Angeln und Angler.

Aus Freude am Angeln, um Werner Klasing zu zitieren..


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: HV Anglerverband NDS:  50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine während Kündigungsfrist*

Dazu auch:

*Staatssekretärin und Abgeordnete besuchen Angler *
https://www.nwzonline.de/stadland/s...ordnete-besuchen-angler_a_31,3,914156149.html


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: HV Anglerverband NDS:  50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine während Kündigungsfrist*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/628-...ereigesetz-mitgliederversammlung-des-avn.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: HV Anglerverband NDS:  50% Rabatt für wechselnde Vereine während Kündigungsfrist*

Super, danke für Info (Du bist ja auch mal schnell!!!)


----------

